# Oberon, Decalgirl, and J'tote Oh my!



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is my collection of beautiful things that I bought because of this board....
(and yes, I am already planning my next combo...)


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> Here is my collection of beautiful things that I bought because of this board....
> (and yes, I am already planning my next combo...)


Gorgeous!!! I especially love the j'totes. You are a woman after my own heart.
Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am very happy with it all, but I never would have found it without the boards and then my husband paid for it all...gee, I'm kind of spoiled


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness - so many gorgeous things!  I am in love with that small fairy cover. Most of the Oberon design, while pretty, don't actually tempt me that much, but if that fairy cover were available for my Kindle, I don't think I would be able to resist. Enjoy it all!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I love those pictures!  Gorgeous indeed!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Pretty pretty. I will have to check some out, too!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

If you're interested in the j'totes, here is a thread that might be of interest to you. (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21827.25.html)

I have 3, the Aoife, the Grainne and Saoirse, and didn't pay full price for any of them ( I probably will though, for the Melania, as I think that sells out pretty quickly); the others I got due to their monthly sales specials, their Spring sale coupon (over now, but I found out about it on these boards, same with the j'totes in general).

My favorite is the Saoirse; I LOVE purple. I bought that as one of their "almost perfect" bags; their quality control is fantastic, because I can see nothing wrong with it at all: flawless, zippers all work great.

Anyway, if you're considering a j'tote, I wouldn't hesitate; they're great bags. (and no, I don't work for them, just a happy customer)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ahhhh yes... a great way to lighten one's wallet weight! 

Beautiful things!


----------



## alexajoy (Jan 15, 2010)

Where do you buy these?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The bags are from Jtotebags.com, the journals and Kindle cover are from Oberondesign.com, and the skin is from Decalgirl.com. 
They all have so many beautiful designs and I can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

dang, you must be a baller to have all those bags, skins, and covers. your wallet must be spitting hot fire by now


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

How accurate would you say these colors are?









I really want the Afric bag, because I love the rich dark vibrant purple on their website but it looks really pale there.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

That's just the flash, it is a very beautiful rich color. We are just in rainy season and good natural light is hard to come by on most days out here!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, I was wondering about the Afric is well; I am hoping there is a big sale again.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Thanks, I was wondering about the Afric is well; I am hoping there is a big sale again.


If you really want the Afric, I would seriously consider getting an "almost perfect" one for $75; I noticed that many of the bags that are sold out are coming back with a price tag that is $100 higher ($295 instead of $195)
I wrote j'tote to ask them about their change in pricing, and this was their response:

"J'tote is incorporating new ideas. As we move toward being a more eco-aware company, we're beginning to use bioleather - a much more environmentally friendly material. And, we've switched our base of operations from China to Brazil and are really excited about the quality of materials and workmanship. This is why it has taken some time for our new bags to appear.

Our new Melania will be just as beautiful as the original, but more planet friendly. Our new pricing will be closer to the 2007 introductory price of the Melania - in the 250-300 range. Our $195 pricing is actually a sale price."

As I've posted before, I have the Saoirse "almost perfect" and it looks perfect to me. Something to consider....


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, I didn't even see that - I snagged one - thanks!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the Afric! It is beautiful and the design is really convenient (I like having an outside cell phone pocket, and it is big enough to hold a Kindle and some other things, too). If only I needed a new bag right now. Good choice!


----------



## chrianna (Apr 13, 2010)

argh! i got sucked in by this thread! salivated over the j'totes (needed a new laptop bag for a trip in june). ended up ordering the saoirse and the maeve. the maeve is more of my style but i fell in love with the saoirse. i've never had a purple bag before and i can't wait.  yeah, i bought two almost perfects. yay!


----------



## chrianna (Apr 13, 2010)

this morning i woke up happy that i'd ordered the j'tote bags, esp the saoirse. i'm takin' that as a good sign . . .


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The "almost perfects" bags, are perfect. Unless you were told, you would never know the difference. I have no idea what criteria they didn't meet, but I doubt you could tell it from a perfect one even in a side by side comparison.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

My Afric shipped out today.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

That's great! I am sure you will love it!

I am tempted to get the Maeve now...but do I really need another bag...?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes!  Yes, you really do need another bag!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think you may be right...I will have to go look again.


----------



## chrianna (Apr 13, 2010)

my two bags shipped today . . . seriously counting the days now . . .


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> I am tempted to get the Maeve now...but do I really need another bag...?


Yes, you definitely need another bag, especially a j'tote bag.



chrianna said:


> my two bags shipped today . . . seriously counting the days now . . .


Yay, j'tote watch!!! what fun, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## chrianna (Apr 13, 2010)

my lovelies came yesterday!~

i've decided to use the purple for work every day and then use the maeve bag for travel.  they're both completely stunning!

i have only two issues which i think are significant enough to send an email back to the company about:

1. the ugly fabric padding on the longer straps. esp on the maeve which can't be taken off at all.

2. would like snaps or magnetic closures on the wallets.  otherwise the wallets look like after thoughts since there was extra leather leftover.

i may or may not be looking at the website to figure out what my next bag purchase will be . . .


----------

